# New ice ride



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

This is my new ice ride. Should be a blast.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Very nice!! Mines still under construction.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Badda$$ rig. Does it float also or no?


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Yes it does, I went with a used model. It's a 2009 but they went through it so it's ready.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

So that thing should be legal on just about all lakes. You must be getting old like me.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Yeah I'm getting there, it stinks.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Sweeeeet!!!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Looks great....thats on the "i have to have list"


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

whens our first trip??


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

_*NICE!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

we will all be wanting a trip with that.....nice


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

Way to go Bobby, you got a nice machine there.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I'm leaving in the morning with a friend to pick it up, I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

quackpot said:


> I'm leaving in the morning with a friend to pick it up, I can't wait to try it out.


Post more pictures when you get back!!!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I sure will let me know what you got and maybe I’ll see it. Pm me your number and if they will let me I’ll send you pictures of it. I’m going to the place they are made.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm SOOO Jealous..


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Just remember, no campfires for hot dogs in there.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I have a cook rack for my buddy heater so hotdogs are a go


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Don't forget your old ice fishing tournament partner when you are ready to go.Lol


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

How can I forget you Carl. Sorry for the delay but the trip was tiring and was getting paperwork done today.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Before and after it was loaded up. If anyone is interested in one I have information as well mine being on display at different locations, as long as I'm not fishing. Mine is a little older of a model being used.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Here you go decoy. It’s so fun to drive I might not get much fishing done. I had the wife follow me home from work. The drive had everyone starring, even had a police go by. He didn’t stop me because they would have probably be sent home when he called in a boat driving down the street.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

That’s a sweet machine!! Can’t wait for ice!! Hopefully see you out on the ice sometime!! I’m going to check on my new ice ride this Saturday and see how it’s coming along. Better be done soon I’m getting anxious!! Won’t be long before we have ice somewhere!!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

When I lived in Mississippi there was a guy who had put like a 20ft center console boat hull on a car frame and dove it around. Looked cool.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

How's it look Carl? It's all registered


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

That looks awesome!!!! I can’t wait for ice!!!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Bobby since it has wheels and floats do you have to register it as both a boat and an ATV? Lol. Looks good can't wait to see it up close.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Wow what a sweet machine - I'm a chicken poop when it comes to sketchy ice but still think I'm buying a Snow Dog track sled before next season. Because being fat & fully outfitted for serious ice fishing is a real pain in the butt walking out


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

That's my idea, no more walking dragging all my stuff. It should give me a longer season. Since it floats I'll be using it in the near future with my trolling motor.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

That thing is sweet! I'm definitely jealous of that ride!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Just so people know, I am the Ohio rep. I have all prices for all models. Inquiries that go to him will be sent back to me. Just got everything finalized today. Message me and I will forward my contact information. I will take mine anywhere someone wants to check it out. Before ice that is. I will also have information on used units.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

If anyone wants to check it out I'm going to have it at alum Monday. I will be on the left before you get to the boat ramp.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Thanks to anyone who stopped by, if so I didn't catch your name. Had a blast answering questions.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Great machine, Quack!
I feel like garyoutlaw. If i'm over water frozen or not, i need a boat under me.

I have an old 16' X 5' flat bottom i've been thinking about put'n a fan on her. Whats you fella's opinion of an air boat? Good, bad, unsafe? Let me please hear from all what you think of this. Thanks


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I see nothing wrong with air boats but I wonder if the floor is thick enough. I would think it may wear away as it slides around.i know most of the wear on jonboats I've had always wear on the back edges when dragging to the water. Ones made by people that do it as a business probably factor that in. The bottom of the Wilcraft aluminum is thicker than the floor. There is a two inch separation for floatation foam.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Though about that as well, Quack. Also though about a thin steel shield on the bottom.
Probably more work (+ money) than it's worth.

Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

You have to coat the bottom with a sheet of poly and up the sides a bit. Like slead runners are made of on shantys. My dad and I built a airboat. Ice will tear through the aluminum.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I'm looking for a suggestion on where to take the toy this weekend. I've been to Indian lake and Alum creek. I live in Marysville but don't mind a drive.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Might be a little late, but a county fair would be a cool spot.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I figure marinas and bait shops would have more intrest. Maybe I will just head out and see where I end up. I just thought it might help to get ideas.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Stop by and say hi tomorrow. I'll be at port Clinton near west marine and Taco Bell along the main highway.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Had to change to the Mazurik ramp


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

This weekend I will be at Mark’s bait on Sunday. Come up and check this thing out.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Don't wear it out til ya hunt in it, Quack! LOL!!!!!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I won't besides this one is blue. The next one will be fully dressed out in camouflage for hunting.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

If you're in the area stop and say hi. Should be here till about 4


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I will be at alum creek marina starting Saturday and will be there every Saturday till the freeze begins.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I will be set up at the Columbus fishing expo in February. Come check out the things I’ve added. I bought my tickets online today so I could save money.


----------

